# Any sata_sil users running 2.6.32?

## Nerevar

I run a mostly ~x86 setup. One of the few stable packages I stick with is the kernel (vanilla-sources). Recently I upgraded to 2.6.32 and started getting a slew of these errors:

```
Apr 14 16:18:48 [kernel] ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

Apr 14 16:18:48 [kernel] ata3.00: BMDMA2 stat 0x282c0049

Apr 14 16:18:48 [kernel] ata3.00: failed command: READ DMA EXT

Apr 14 16:18:48 [kernel] ata3.00: cmd 25/00:40:1d:fb:4e/00:00:5d:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 32768 in

Apr 14 16:18:48 [kernel]          res 51/40:00:5b:fb:4e/00:00:5d:00:00/00 Emask 0x9 (media error)

Apr 14 16:18:48 [kernel] ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Apr 14 16:18:48 [kernel] ata3.00: error: { UNC }

Apr 14 16:18:48 [kernel] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

Apr 14 16:18:48 [kernel] ata3: EH complete
```

Actually, I don't think the errors started until I did an emerge -e world with the new kernel and rebooted. I know you don't have to do that, but I typically do after installing a new kernel. After rebuilding world, my system would lock up (couldn't even ssh into it) and I found those errors in the system log. I've haven't had a hard drive die before. Is it typical that it will lock up a system like that?

Now I've rebuilt world with 2.6.31 and I'm not getting the errors, so I'm wondering if I stumbled across a bad kernel issue? Anybody else suffering from this?

----------

## d2_racing

Did you try kernel 2.6.33 ?

----------

## Nerevar

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Did you try kernel 2.6.33 ?

 Nope. It hasn't gone stable yet.

----------

## Nerevar

Looks like my drive is about to die:

```
smartctl -H /dev/sda

smartctl 5.39.1 2010-01-28 r3054 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: FAILED!

Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA.

Failed Attributes:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   029   029   036    Pre-fail  Always   FAILING_NOW 1458
```

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed  :Razz: 

Safe your data

----------

